# Neuroptera and Lepidoptera



## orionmystery (Oct 12, 2014)

Cup Moth Caterpillars (Limacodidae - suggested by GC Gan) having bamboo leaf for supper. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Limacodidae caterpillars IMG_4072 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Dark Blue Glassy Tiger (Ideopsis vulgaris macrina). Id credit: Lc Goh. Found them like this at night. They still hadn't separated when we left a few hours later. Selangor, Malaysia.



Ideopsis vulgaris macrina IMG_3883 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Great Orangetip butterfly (Hebomoia glaucippe). Selangor, Malaysia.



Hebomoia glaucippe IMG_3802 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Giant Saturn, Zeuxidia aurelius. Selangor, Malaysia.



Zeuxidia aurelius IMG_3722 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful lacewing. Ankylopteryx octopunctata - ID credit: Davide Badano. Selangor, Malaysia.



Ankylopteryx octopunctata IMG_3582 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Unidentified lacewing. Selangor, Malaysia.



Lacewing IMG_3885 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Adult antlion, Distoleon sp., possibly D. dirus (Walker, 1853) - ID credit: Davide Badano. Selangor, Malaysia. 



Distoleon sp. IMG_1092 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Distoleon sp. IMG_1078 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More Neuropterans: Lacewing and Mantidfly        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## snowbear (Oct 12, 2014)

Excellent, as usual.
That first one reminds me of braids in a piece of rope.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 12, 2014)

First one (Cup Moth Caterpillars) nominated for POTM.
October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## baturn (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow! Fantastic as always. I second Charlie's nomination.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 13, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Excellent, as usual.
> That first one reminds me of braids in a piece of rope.





snowbear said:


> First one (Cup Moth Caterpillars) nominated for POTM.
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum





baturn said:


> Wow! Fantastic as always. I second Charlie's nomination.



Thank you very much, Charlie, Brian. Deeply appreciated


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 13, 2014)

kickass shots as usual!!  Your macro work is really inspiring, keep it up.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 13, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> kickass shots as usual!!  Your macro work is really inspiring, keep it up.



Thank you, Raj!


----------

